# Dark smokey blue eyes



## SQUALID (Aug 29, 2009)

Here's the look we're going for! I hope you like this, because I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is kind of my everyday eye.








----------------------------------------------------------------



1. Do your base, primer around the eye and a thick layer of
powder underneath to easily get rid of the eyeshadow fallouts.







2. Put a black base of your choice on the eyelid to get
a deep black color. Creme shadow, eye
pencil, whatever you've got and like.







3. Blend those edges a bit.







4. Put a thick layer of a black shadow with shimmer
in whatever color you like on top of the black base. Here
I´ve used *Midnight Black* from *Earth Goddess Minerals*.







5. And blend those edges again!







6. Do the same underneath the eye. Black base, blend,
shimmery black shadow of your choice and blend again.
Here I used *Barry M Dazzle Dust* in *Petrol Black*.







7. Put a black matte shadow in the crease.
This doesn't need to be perfect.







8. Blend it  with either a skin toned matte eyeshadow
or a face powder to blend but not pull the eyeshadow upwards.







9. Do some touch ups where needed, the shimmery shadow
on the lid that easily disappears a bit in the blending process.








10. Draw some black kohl on your upper and lower
waterline (my best tip: fill in the lower waterline, close your eyes,
press and open. Then you give the lower waterline a touch up!)
and on your top lid. Pat a black shadow on top to smoke it out.







11. Do your mascara, fill your brows in and do your
highligter underneath the brow and in the corner of the eye. Done!


----------



## nunu (Aug 29, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 29, 2009)

Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 29, 2009)

Fantastic! I love this tut!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Aug 29, 2009)

So simple yet so pretty


----------



## minni4bebe (Aug 29, 2009)

i love ur tutorials. So inspiring.


----------



## Taj (Aug 29, 2009)

Quick & Pretty, TKZ !!!!


----------



## jess126xo (Aug 29, 2009)

LOVE THISSSSSSSSSSSS 

ok so i am so doing this look tomorrow, this is exactly my style and its just amazing ! Great Job squalid


----------



## joey444 (Aug 30, 2009)

Simple and fabulous!


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

simple to do but very effective, its great


----------



## andreaa (Sep 2, 2009)

sexy!


----------



## deedeedee (Sep 2, 2009)

oh my gosh, you have so freaking unbelievable & amazing eyes & brows, I'm so in love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the look is fantastic too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## ivuschka (Sep 3, 2009)

beautiful eyebrows and great tehnique . love the look


----------



## unetasse (Sep 10, 2009)

wow this is gorgeous! thanks for this


----------



## EdenBunny (Sep 11, 2009)

Simple and gorgeus! I'll try this!


----------



## Green girl (Sep 13, 2009)

I really enjoy in your tut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you


----------



## jolly005 (Sep 17, 2009)

wonderful


----------



## astarael7 (Sep 23, 2009)

great tut! very similar to what i wore today haha!


----------



## DadaH (Sep 23, 2009)

wow tnx


----------



## Skura (Sep 23, 2009)

OMG, I love it


----------



## nera_pooh (Oct 2, 2009)

Amazing eyes and look


----------



## tropical (Nov 1, 2009)

Again- looove it


----------

